# RIP Sid Fishous



## Dracodion (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought Sid Fishous (Sid for short) at Petsmart on a Thursday and he sadly passed away on Sunday. It took a surprisingly large chunk of my heart when he died. For such a short time, I got very attached to him. He had a vicious personality and it made me love him all the more. He really fit his name. But he quickly got fin fungus and I was unable to get the proper medication for him, what with having no transportation and the nearest pet store being an hour and a half drive away from my house. A very good friend bought some medication for me and even mailed it my house, but sadly, it was a day too late. I'm glad that he is no longer suffering now. Rest in peace, my sweet baby


----------



## Panzer (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome name, RIP Sid Fishous.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I had a Sid Fishus too! He was also a red VT, and died of chronic illness... 

I'm sorry for your loss. I know how gut wrenching it is.. and how fast these little fish wiggle into your heart. 

I hope you're not discouraged from owning another. I have three more now and a tankful of wilds on the way... I'm always grateful to my Sid for helping me find a new hobby, and a new way of looking at the world through it.


----------



## Dracodion (Jul 25, 2012)

Aus said:


> I had a Sid Fishus too! He was also a red VT, and died of chronic illness...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. I know how gut wrenching it is.. and how fast these little fish wiggle into your heart.
> 
> I hope you're not discouraged from owning another. I have three more now and a tankful of wilds on the way... I'm always grateful to my Sid for helping me find a new hobby, and a new way of looking at the world through it.


My Sid also renewed my love for betta fish. I use to own them years and years ago. I recently bought a new betta fish, a red CT named Dante, and have plans on getting a second


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I love the name! So sorry about him passing. Maybe you can get a few good meds for a betta emergency kit and try to get a new one. Sounds like you have a big enough heart that you need to try again soon.

I think those veiltails are there for a LONG time, at least in my nearest store. Maybe it was just a fish that was in his little cup way too long and didn't have much of an immune system left.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sid.


----------

